# Water loving property



## carola_fariasm

Contexto: *Propiedades de un sistema de impresión*

This ensures that the device *water loving properties* are protected.

Mi intento:
Esto garantiza que las _propiedades_                     del dispositivo están aseguradas.

Me quedé confundida. No sé cómo traducirlo.
Ayuda por favor


----------



## Klystron29

HI carola,
Is your request about a medical or a printing topic?
I cannot decide what is meant by "water loving properties".
My only translation for "dispositivo" is a device to remove fluid from the uteris.
Do you have some more context?
Saludos.


----------



## vince

carola_fariasm said:


> Contexto: *Propiedades de un sistema de impresión*
> 
> This ensures that the device *water loving properties* are protected.
> 
> Mi intento:
> Esto garantiza que las _propiedades_                     del dispositivo están aseguradas.
> 
> Me quedé confundida. No sé cómo traducirlo.
> Ayuda por favor



Hmm, the  original sentence in English  doesn't make sense to me. Are you sure it's not missing a hyphen somewhere?

Some chemical substances have "hydrophilic" properties, that is, they attract water molecules, but I'm not sure "hydrophilic" is the word you want here.


----------



## carola_fariasm

Contexto: *Propiedades del Sistema de Impresión* (de un periódico)


----------



## carola_fariasm

This is the original text. It is about the properties of one of the printing process devices. The *plate*.


----------



## Klystron29

carola,
It sounds to me as if it is talking about a device which keeps the plate and/or the paper from absorbing moisture (dry).
It would appear that you are trying to translate into Spanish something that has already been translated from Spanish into English.  The words "device water loving properties" do not make sense in English, other than a device which is trying to attract moisture.


----------



## carola_fariasm

Klystron29 said:


> carola,
> The words "device water loving properties" do not make sense in English, other than a device which is trying to attract moisture.


That is the idea. This plate tries to attract moisture


----------



## Klystron29

Hi again, carola.
_"This ensures that the device *water loving properties* are protected."_

Ref. your last post, in that case I would rewrite the sentence as:-

"This ensures that the (moisture) absorbant properties of the plate are protected".  or
"This ensures that the device's absorbant properties are protected".

Regards.


----------



## carola_fariasm

Tank you. This text is already in English and it is a manual. It is from a very important company and I need a translation for _*water loving properties* _


----------



## Klystron29

¿Qué suena esta tentativa?
_*Propiedades absorción.*_


----------



## rholt

water loving -> afinidad para el agua


----------



## cirrus

Que tal esto: conserva las características hidrófilas del dispositivo.


----------



## carola_fariasm

Muchas gracias a todos por sus sugerencias. creo que usaré la versión de cirrus


----------

